# 280 M&MPixels



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2013)

Ha ha! Made you look!  You thought it was going to be 280 *Mp*ixels!


----------



## PinkDoor (Dec 2, 2013)

I want to eat some! looks like a tedious set up!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2013)

PinkDoor said:


> ...... looks like a tedious set up!



My cats were no help!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice one sparky.


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2013)

Omigod, my OCD is soooooo happy right now!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2013)

And if anyone guesses the pattern they're laid out in, I will eat all said 280 M&Ms in their honor......


----------



## PinkDoor (Dec 2, 2013)

Is "plaid" a pattern? If so, that's my guess


----------



## Derrel (Dec 2, 2013)

Is this the Bayer pattern? My gosh, I wonder what you do when you get bored? Sit around and eat M&M's all day?


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2013)

There's an actual name for that pattern? I see you have alternating green/blue and green/red lines, which themselves alternate. So only the green ones are ever touching another piece of the same color. And when I let my eyes go out of focus, there are oh so many diamonds and squares and little green four-point stars. It reminds me of my old Light Bright


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Is this the Bayer pattern? My gosh, I wonder what you do when you get bored? Sit around and eat M&M's all day?



Yes, it's a Bayer array! One red, one blue and two green pixels.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 2, 2013)

limr said:


> There's an actual name for that pattern? I see you have alternating green/blue and green/red lines, which themselves alternate. So only the green ones are ever touching another piece of the same color. And when I let my eyes go out of focus, there are oh so many diamonds and squares and little green four-point stars. It reminds me of my old Light Bright



Bryce Bayer is the inventor of the Bayer array pattern -- it's what has made digital camera sensors able to record color. That filter is placed in front of a digital camera sensor.

Joe


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2013)

So it wasn't named for the aspirin one would have to take after staring at it for too long? 

Very cool, though. I love learning stuff!


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 2, 2013)

limr said:


> So it wasn't named for the aspirin one would have to take after staring at it for too long?
> 
> Very cool, though. I love learning stuff!



Here's a camera raw file before it's been demosaiced. I enlarged a section so you can see the array.





Sparky is a tech nerd with chocolate issues -- a nerd would want the kind of chocolate that doesn't melt in your hands.

Joe


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 3, 2013)

If I stare at it long enough, I think I can see a 3D spaceship.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 3, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> If I stare at it long enough, I think I can see a 3D spaceship.



When I look at it like I would a Magic Eye, I see nothing...


----------



## runnah (Dec 3, 2013)

You are way more ambitious than I. I would have taken a shot of one cloned and colored rather than set them all up.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 3, 2013)

Anybody else wondering where the other colored m&m's went? I mean he did have to spend time picking out the red, blue and green. That left a lot of others leftover, mmmmmmm.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 3, 2013)

Sparky, you might need to have the Dr. check your meds; might be time for a change. :lmao:

This is SO something I would do! I *always* arrange my M&Ms before I eat them, though perhaps not always QUITE this elaborately. And then, I have to eat them in a pattern too, so as not to mess up the symmetry.
And yes, I definitely need to have MY meds checked.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 3, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Sparky, you might need to have the Dr. check your meds; might be time for a change. :lmao:
> 
> This is SO something I would do! I *always* arrange my M&Ms before I eat them, though perhaps not always QUITE this elaborately. And then, I have to eat them in a pattern too, so as not to mess up the symmetry.
> And yes, I definitely need to have MY meds checked.



Sharon, it's been a while since your accident you should be OFF the meds by now.


----------



## limr (Dec 3, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Sparky, you might need to have the Dr. check your meds; might be time for a change. :lmao:
> 
> This is SO something I would do! I *always* arrange my M&Ms before I eat them, though perhaps not always QUITE this elaborately. And then, I have to eat them in a pattern too, so as not to mess up the symmetry.
> And yes, I definitely need to have MY meds checked.



Sharon, I'm the same way. And it has to be an even number.


----------

